# Imodium: OK to take regularly



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I've seen quite a few threads where people have asked if it is OK to take imodium on a regular basis.I asked my GI doctor that question. I asked him if it is possible for the body to become dependent on the imodium. He said it is not possible.Sometimes imodium makes me have C though, so I try not to take it too often. If it didn't give me C though, then I guess that might be a cure!


----------



## 15596 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I take immodium advanced in a very large quanity regularly, the doctor hasn't really made any mention of it being unsafe (since It doesn't give me C), but I do think you will depend on it psychologically after a while, and you will definitely work up a tolerance...


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think dependent is the right word but I think you do build up a tolerance to it and over time need more and more for the same effect.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

If C is your problem, have you tried halving the tablets? If I take a whole one, I might have C for 2-3 days. If I take just half, however, I usually have a BM again by the next morning or afternoon. It's inconvenient not knowing when the urge will suddenly strike, but for some things (like a big date or for my white eyelet dress I'm wearing for Easter this year!), it's worth it.For sheer regularity, I take Pepto Bismal a lot. It's less effective than Immodium, and more expensive to take regularly I think, but if I take it I know that I'll probably be able to have a BM in the morning and get myself "cleared out" before trying to stop myself back up again. So I try to take it when I can, like if I have a day of classes and I need something to get me through, but I don't have a presentation or an exam so it's not going to be an overly stressful day or a day when I can't leave class if I need to.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I take Imodium and have for a long time. Some days, 2 is all I need; other days, I have to take 5. I don't think your body builds up a tolerance to it. On the day I had to take 5, I went to the bathroom the next day. It's not something you are taking every 4 hours every day, so it doesn't build up in your system. That's my take, anyway.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have asked my gastroentrologist and he has told me that there are no long term effects of taking immodium on a long term basis. So if it works for you then go for it!


----------



## descartesmom (Apr 4, 2007)

I take it and sometimes it doesn't work the first 2-3 doses. Then I start worrying if I'm going to be constipated.Before I fly to the states I start taking Immodium the night before, just in case.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

well..after 25 years of regular Imodium I became allergic to Imodium...(I got urticaria/hives). So I would tell you not to take Imodium everyday, try to stop it a few days from time to time (take Lometil, for example)..


----------



## 18932 (Jan 15, 2007)

i took immodium for about 2 years as a preventative, now it almost gives me opposite results. i get bad pains and usually diahrrea from taking it, so i would try to start taking something else or ween yourself off.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by descartesmom:.Before I fly to the states I start taking Immodium the night before, just in case.


 Well?? why "to the States??" Do the States give you D. ??


----------



## SusanMartin (Apr 6, 2007)

I used to take it all the time, and it got to the point it bunged me up so much it actually hurt me. It didn't help that I was taking many other medicines as well


----------



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know that when i take immodium advanced, it actually makes me go and gives me stomach pains! I stick to the regular one, but yes, when i need it immediately, it takes a while for it to work, so i pop in 4 pills... and then it gives me C!!


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i have had to take up to at least 12 somedays because my D is out of control and the normal amount they advise you to take no longer works. You do most deffinately work up a tolerance to it, take it from people who have been taking it for ages and have to up the dose for it to make the smallest difference.My doctor has never said to me to not take it regularly i've actually been told by him to take it everyday if i need to


----------



## 13849 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have taken imodium a few times and found that it stopped the D but gave me the opposite aswell as alot of pain.I guess next time i will try half a tablet.ps. first post Hi from New Zealand


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I used to get a lot of pain on it, too. I don't know what changed. I went off of Imodium completely while I was being tested for everything and they were diagnosing me...then even after I was tested and had all these medications, I still had D so I decided to just start using it again. And all of the sudden it didn't hurt me anymore. Sometimes, but not often enough for me to quit taking it.


----------



## 17092 (Apr 18, 2007)

I take two Imodium at the beginning of each day after movements as a preventative and have always been worried that i shouldn't be taking it on a regular basis. After reading some of these comments it has put my mind at ease so thank you. I find some days i do not need them but majority of the time i have to especially if i am going on a long journey which i always worry about if i feel it coming on i start to panic which obvoiusly makes the ordeal worse. Does anyone know of any herbal remedies that may help?


----------



## 18752 (Apr 18, 2007)

My gastro dr told me it was fine to take Immodium up to 8 times during a given 24-hour period. I've also noticed that I can handle taking the generic form of Immodium better than the brand form.For some reason, the brand name gives me pains and indigestion; whereas the generic form seems to be a bit gentler on my system.??Terri


----------

